# miyabi 6000mct or yaxell gou ?



## matthew lee (Jul 20, 2015)

evening guys ,my first post on the site .iv recently decided to upgrade my knifes and spend a little more on them .iv had a good long look at all the choices out there and these are the two i keep coming back too.i decided on ss knifes as im not a big fan of carbon steel knifes .i idealy wanted sg2 steel so i can get a better finish to the cutting edges now iv started to really progress a little more on my wet stones .most of the work i do is with my knifes is veg and fruit prep also some meat but no real boning work that my damage the harder metal .just wondering what others thoughts are on these knifes and if anyone has used them.i like the handle style with both knifes but leaning towards the yaxells a bit more than the miyabi as iv red that there a little heavy on the handle .any advice is welcome pls

https://www.steamer.co.uk/chopping_...hefs_knives/yaxell_gou_25_5cm_chefs_knife.htm

http://www.knivesandtools.co.uk/en/pt/-miyabi-6000mct-gyutoh-24-cm-34073-241-by-zwilling.htm


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

A year ago I use the Miyabi Birchwood and my impression was the handle was heavy.  I liked the knife though.

Now that I've been rehandling a lot of my knives with quality woods, maybe my opinion would be different.  Most wood is going to be heavier than magnolia wood handles, but stabilized hardwoods are gonna be extra heavy.  That's normal.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Mathew sorry for the poor response time, I meant to answer this but guess I forgot, along with Benuser and whoever else.  I don't know that the Yaxel is any better than the Miyabi, which is a good knife.  I'd say both were a bit handle heavy, and I think both can be had for about the same price.

Takamura is a very good knife, cheaper than the 2 above also, but 210 is the limit for size here.  f you wanted the best in SG2/R2 then it would be the Tanaka.  It's about $130 more than Yaxel or Miyabi, and availability is limited, so there may be a wait for it.

There are other steels to consider.

Rick


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Aha, I have no idea on that or the Saji for that matter.  Have really heard no sufficiently definitive statesmants on them.

What I would like to know is how SG-2 compares to SR-S15, I really do like SRS-15.  I could use something like a 150 honkotsu, just a petty that's not very wide, maybe I'll see what's available in SG-2.

Rick


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey Mathew, just curious what your thoughts are at this time on the kind of knife you're looking for.  Or have you pulled the trigger?  If not then there are more options that could be discussed.

I like yourself am partial to the PM super-alloys, but not being in any hurry for my next purchases I contemplate many other options, particularly Aogami and Shirogami steels. They don't hold an edge as well, but they get sharper and get there much easier.

Rick


----------

